
I just created a Discord server for hak.to a new hacking community - gexos
Hey guys and girls, my name is George aka gexos and I&#x27;m the founder of hak.to a new hacking community that tries to grow, we follow in the steps of our friends at dev.to a great community for developers.<p>HAK.to is a community of hackers getting together to help one another out. The information security industry relies on collaboration and networked learning. We provide a place for that to happen.<p>For the moment this is the project of one person, but I believe I will find open minded people to join me on this journey!<p>I just created a discord server If you want to talk to me, or eachother, join with this link! https:&#x2F;&#x2F;discord.gg&#x2F;wnzvH2q<p>I also need two admins, if you are interested and have some knowledge with discord then message me on discord.<p>Thank you!!
======
zoelzo
Good luck with your new community

~~~
gexos
Thank you my friend!

